# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > خزانة ملابسي >  طرق تعطير الملابس

## الوسادة

*عند ترتيب الملابس ضعي بينهن عدة محارم
ورقية -كلينكس- معطرة بعطرك المفضل . ثقي
تماما أنها ستمسك الرائحة بها و في الدرج .
.
.

- إذا أردتي تعطير الملابس بعطر عربي و لكن
تخشين أن يصبغ بلون العطر ، تستطيعين ان تضعي
بضع قطرات من العطر في محرمة ورقية ملفوفة بقطعة
قماش قطنية . ضعيها بين الملابس والنتائج
.
.

- تستطيعين كذلك و ضع محرمة معطرة داخل كيس
المخدة ، فتضل دائما جميلة و عطرة .
.
.

- ممكن انك تضعي قطرات من دهن العود أو اي عطر
مفضل لكي مع ماء المكوات أثناء كوي ملابسه
.
.
- ممكن فرش الدولاب قبل ترتيب الملابس بمفرش
معطر ويكون جاهز من السوق
.
.
- لمن تعشق البخور ضعي المبخر في اسفل الدولاب تحت الملابس المعلقه 
في مكان لا تصل اليه الثياب دون ان تغلقي ابواب الدولاب 
وانتظري عدة دقائق ثم اخرجي المبخر 
واغلقي الابواب وبذلك تبقى رائحه البخور في الملابس*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*في شغلات بعملها وشغلات رح أصير اعملها مشكورة*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اهااااا .. طرق حلوة وكمان أكيد ذات نتيجة 

يسلموو على الطرح  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

في طرق جربتها .. والباقي بس أفضى رح أعملهم  :Smile: 

مشكورة يا عسل ^_^

----------


## sajoo

افكار جميلة

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

thxxx l2lk.....mw9'o3 mofed jdan

----------


## اليتيم العماني

حواء وردة يفوح شذاها في كل مكان , تحب أن يكون كل شئ يحمل ذاك الشذا .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

نصائح كثير حلوة 
يسلمو هديل

----------


## اليتيم العماني

طرق حكيمة , من حواء عظيمة .

----------

